# Decent camera for £100?



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I am after a good decent camera, got a budget of around £100.

I currently have the Samsung S850, it hasn't really cut it from day one for me, it doesn't seem to pick up light very well and also I get quite a bit of light glare from day pictures and night pictures from street lights etc.

For example....










This was after a full correction, the camera was just not picking up the detail and shine of the paint in some shots. Also notice the glare.

Dont care if it's bulky or what but I am going to Oz soon and will be using it quite a bit so not too bulky....I do quite a bit of night photography etc.

But best of all a camera that's going to pic up the most detail the eye can see after a cars been detailed :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Are you looking at a compact or Dslr style jobby?

If Dslr style then i would go for something like the Fuji S6500 which
can be had in mint condition for between £80 - £100

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fuji-FinePix-...14&_trkparms=72:1300|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318

Cannot really help with the compact but im sure someone will pop along
with some good advice.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Offer him £85 posted 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Fuji-FinePix-...14&_trkparms=72:1300|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Or for a few ponds more.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=310089320306

Or

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=250243985493


----------



## GPS (Jul 1, 2008)

I've got the S5700 which is similiar to the two mentioned above and find it more than ample for what I need. A link can be found here to the newer version (although it'll probably be available cheaper elsewhere). http://www.currys.co.uk/martprd/sto...duct&fm=10&sm=0&tm=0&sku=957401&category_oid=

Below is a couple of pics taken with my camera, just for reference. I also happen to be the worlds worst photographer 



















HTH :thumb:


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Panasonic S3 from Amazon :thumb:


----------



## clifford (Aug 19, 2007)

if you want to save yaself some money i have the fuji finepix s3000 if its any good for your needs???? pay me the postage and its yours:thumb:


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

GPS said:


>


Spooks me out seeing a cat with "flash eyes"

Seriously, I have know a few people with the Fuji S series cameras and never really heard a complaint about them.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

I bought a Fuji S5800 today from dixons for £80, impressed so far, looks like it a great piece of kit for the cash. 

I'm using it on a detail on saturday so I shall know more then.......:thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Fuji S5700 :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

My first decent digital camera was a Fuji Finepix S5700 which I got from Tesco quite some time ago under £100, and they are cheaper now as there is a new model out IIRC.

I really like it as a camera, seemed capable of good pictures to my untrained by discerning eye and was also easy for me to use even when I got riound to running it in a full manual mode giving me some flexibility in my pictures 

Well worth a look these cameras IMHO.


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

is the S series SLR?

Update/Edit: It is an SLR-Style.

I'm liking it, and the price is very reasonable.. I may treat myself


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

I am looking to buy a camera for around the £100 mark.


I have been looking at the Fuji FinePix S7000. Seen a few on ebay, all for under £100.


Can anyone recommend this camera or should i choose another?



Sorry to jump on the thread, thought it's better than starting a new one since were both looking for the same thing


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

You should be able to pick up a good second hand Fuji S7000 for that money.
Has the edge on the others mentioned and one of the best Hyrbid cameras around for the money.


----------



## m500dpp (Feb 17, 2006)

the s1000 fd is on dixons at £110, just got one as a compact version of my s9500. Not used it yet so cant comment on the pictures, but others seem to like it and I like the handling. For the money hard to beat I think.


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Any of the Fuji's mentioned are good camera's.

Also remember that some are a twist to zoom lens & others are
operated via a switch on the rear of the camera.

I think the S6500 & S7000 are twist lens & the S5800 & S1000 are
switch jobbie's.


----------



## Ian D (Mar 16, 2006)

I have an S6500, its easy to use, and I like the manual adjustment on the Lens, not the highest Pixels, but I think the lens is good enough to compensate


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Dixons doing a good offer ATM...........

http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/sto...roduct&fm=undefined&sm=undefined&tm=undefined

I received mine in 4 days.


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

HC1001 said:


> Dixons doing a good offer ATM...........
> 
> http://www.dixons.co.uk/martprd/sto...roduct&fm=undefined&sm=undefined&tm=undefined
> 
> I received mine in 4 days.


Is that a better camera than the one i posted above?

The S7000?


----------



## Coxy914 (Jan 14, 2007)

The S7000 is a better camera, but that said, it's a more expensive camera.

Shop around though and you should be able to pick up a 2nd hand one with some extra goodies for around your budget.


----------



## MP3_Kenzie (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for all your help.

S7000 it is then.


----------

